# How should I protect my new imac from viruses?



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Can someone tell me whether I should be concerned about viruses on a mac, and what programs I need to get--freeware or commercial--that will run in the background. For years and years, I never used anything and used to laugh at all my friends who endlessly ran virus programs when they were never a threat on a mac. 

Now I really don't know enough. Are there really any threats? Thanks for your help!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I run over 20 macs with no virus protection. I did test Norton AntiVirus but that caused more trouble than it was worth. To date I have not seen a single documented case of a virus, so I wouldnt worry until something develops to change your mind.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks Andrew.









BTW, are you in-House Design Andrew?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm with Andrewww. There's really no need. Your best AV potection for a Mac is keeping an eye peeled in these forums. If anything came, it would be isolated and you'd hear about it first right here


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I simply cannot describe to you how much time I wasted chasing/repairing viruses on my pc before I switched. 

Now I edit movies with all that extra time


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hmmm... viruses... what are they again?

On my Power Mac G4 DP800 I installed Norton Anti-Virus and had it disabled for the 3 years I was running it. After I moved everything over from my Power Mac G4 to my Power Mac G5, I deleted ALL of the Norton Anti-Virus and Utilities software. It generally causes more problems then it solves. I really don't see any need for Mac Anti-Virus software, but if you really want to install some, I say pay for .Mac and install the free Virex software you get with it.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Generally, I agree with the others. You might want to consider anti-virus software if you work in a mixed PC / Mac environment: you can receive infected mail / docs and send them on to your colleagues PCs.

If you are the sort of person that is careful about which mail you open, then even this is not necessary.

At home I have Norton on our eMac. My teenager has a virus of her own, which causes her to download everything possible and open all mail regardless of sender.

A few times Norton has isolated some infected files. No threat to us, but we could pass it on.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

As a .Mac subscriber, I get MacAffee's anti-virus utility (Virex) included. It's been installed since the day I signed up, but -- has never found a virus.

It's fairly unobtrusive, runs in the background, etc., but I finally decided - why take up precious processor power scanning for something that doesn't exist? It's since been uninstalled.

I figure if a Mac-specific threat ever does appear, the Mac web community (like ehMac, MacSurfer, etc.) will go ballistic, and we'll all know about it pretty quickly.

Living on the Edge!









M


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

"BTW, are you in-House Design Andrew? "

Yes, for a large mutual fund company.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Although you don't need it, you could run it as a courtesy to your PC toting friends... I've caught some PC viruses on the files we had to work on.

And besides it's fun to open files that only affect PC's on your Mac, just to see people's reaction...  

I opened some infront of PC users who just recently got their viruses, their faces were shocked... all good fun if you ask me... What was it sasser? neh... and funer...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I suggest you stay away from Norton Anti-Virus, as it caused me enormous headaches and it's a freaking nightmare to un-install. I have Virex, and have not had trouble with it, but it pains me to waste CPU time looking for something that isn't there (but it is requrired by our Win-centric IT people). It would be much more reasonable to spend those CPU cycles on crunching SETI workunits...at least you _might_ find something


----------

